# Software > OpenWrt >  OpenWRT in a BOX στη λέσχη

## acoul

Σήμερα στις 16:00 στη λέσχη - πριν την κατασκευή κεραίας OMNI θα φτιάξουμε 2-3 openwrt/cm9 κουτιά που θα μπουν σε λειτουργία τις αμέσως επόμενες μέρες. Το λειτουργικό OpenWRT δεν έχει γραφικό περιβάλλον, είναι ένα μικρό linux, και η διαχείρισή του γίνεται από console όπως στις μέρες του DOS. Τα δυνατά του σημεία είναι η αξιοπιστία, το κόστος και η συνεχής ανάπτυξή του. Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να δουν την διαδικασία είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι. Οι λέσχη είναι ανοικτή για όλους !!

----------


## dimkasta

Πωπω όλα τα καλά τα χάνω...
Φεύγω σήμερα Σαλόνικα...

Όσο για το openWRT, με την έκδοση RC4 έγινε ακόμη πιο user friendly προς του καινούριους στο sport, ενσωματώνωντας πλέον και web UI.
Είναι βέβαια λίγο περίεργο στη χρήση και παίζει πειράζοντας την nvram, αλλά για αρχή είναι καλό.
Φυσικά μια μικρή ξενάγηση σε περιβάλλον linux είναι πάντα χρήσιμη, ειδικά αν προέρχεται από τον acoul.

----------

